# Little Em



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It was 17 years ago today that Emma went to the Bridge.

She was my mum and dad's English Springer Spaniel, and my dog Kelly's best mate. They were inseperable even though they didn't live together. They would eat and drink from the same bowl, and never once did we have a dominance issue with either of them.

In July 1991, we had been on holiday to York and on the day that we came home, Emma did not want to get out of the car or eat. This was not unusual as both her and Kelly always had a major sulk for a day or two when we came home, and so nobody thought anything was wrong. The next day though Emma was no better and had been sick so i went with my dad to the vets. They carried out various tests, gave her something for her high temperature and we had to go back the next day for the results.
Overnight though Emma looked really poorly, but the news we got the next day absolutely floored us both. Emma had lymphosarcoma. By this time she was very weak, and couldn't stand, and the very painful decision to let her go was made. And so on the 2nd August 1991, at just 7 years old, Emma went to the Bridge - just the week before she had been swimming and playing in the sea, we couldn't believe how quickly it all happened.

Emma, you will be forever loved,missed and remembered, run free and play with Kelly. Sleep softly little Em.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Em was very beautiful. I love springer's too. She had a wonderful life though very short. I'm sad for you today.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Little Em, love what you called her and she looks a little daring there. 17 years on and you still honour her memory, I think that's marvelous and I know that I''l be doing the same for Fred.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She was beautiful and its always so hard when one day playing next day not.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> She was beautiful and its always so hard when one day playing next day not.


I agree. 

Our Rhyo was fine one day, sick the next, and gone on the third. That was gut-wrenching, and I found myself feeling guilty for walks not taken, and tugs-of-war not played, and ears not scritched - "If I'd only known!". But I realized that Rhyo was such a happy boy, right up to the end, that his life was full of joy and love, and there was no reason to feel guilty.

Emma was a beautiful girl, and obviously much loved. Rest well, Emma.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little Em~Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry about Em*

So Sorry about your Em and Steve that is a beautiful picture you did of her!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh sweet Em... I saw Steve's picture and had to find you. What a beautiful springer lady you were. Run and play at the bridge sweetheart. Springers are my second breed .... they are fun, silly and loving. Hugs to you today.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

UCH A BEAUTIFUL GIRL. I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. THURSDAY MY KAYCEE WAS RUNNING UP AND DOWN THE FENCE, BARKING, PLAYING WITH HONEY, EATING HER SUPPER, EVEN A LITTLE ICE CREAM. FIRDAY MORNING SHE WAS SICK, THROWING UP. THE VET FOUND A MASS IN HER LOWER ABOMEN AND OPERATED, BUT BECAUE OF LOCATION HE DID NOT THINK SHE WOULD MAKE IT THRU THE NIGHT. SHE DID, BUT SHE DIED IN MY ARMS SUNDAY NIGHT. FROM NORMAL ON THURSDAY TO DEAD ON SUNDAY. UNREAL. i WILL BE 10 WEEKS AGO TOMORROW NIGHT THAT I LOST MY GOLDEN GIRL AT 8 YRS 9 MONTHS AND1 WEEK OF AGE TO CANCER.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know when i show my dad the picture that Steve has done he is going to have a very big lump in his throat. 

We spent ages after we lost Emma wondering if wehad missed any tell tale signs that she was ill, but there were none. The whole 2 weeks we were away she played, swam, ate, chased the rabbits with Kelly. It seemed as if she knew, and that was determined to enjoy her last weeks with us to the full.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> I know when i show my dad the picture that Steve has done he is going to have a very big lump in his throat.
> 
> We spent ages after we lost Emma wondering if wehad missed any tell tale signs that she was ill, but there were none. The whole 2 weeks we were away she played, swam, ate, chased the rabbits with Kelly. It seemed as if she knew, and that was determined to enjoy her last weeks with us to the full.


You saying that the last holiday we had with Meg she was full of it and we knew she was ill but you would never have thought it.
Then in December we were putting the outside Xmas lights up and she was chasing me round the garden !!! we thought how well she was doing and we were planning were we would go for Easter in the caravan then all of a sudden a turn for the worst.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for sharing your story of Em. She left much too soon.
I think going quickly like that is a blessing...for them...but not us.
Sam's end came the same way. Thursday he was fine, even perkier than usual, Friday lethargic, Saturday to the ER to get the bad news, Sunday was our day to say good-bye and Monday morning we helped him to the Bridge. I'm thankful it was that quick and not a prolonged illness with discomfort....but 7 is much too young, and I am sorry you didn't have her longer.


----------

